# Front panel probelm



## aac (Mar 17, 2004)

I am having a strange problem with my car. While driving suddenly the front panel would freeze. By freeze i mean none of the indicators work including speedometer, odometer, fuel gauge, temperature gauge etc. If i keep driving for a while suddenly everything would spring come back to life again. 

Can somebody suggest me whats wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

It might be a bad relay, fuse, or wire. Check for loose cables and fuses.


----------

